# Non credo di stargli tanto simpatico



## zipp404

*Contesto*

Armand spiega a suo fratello Victor l’atteggiamento ostile del piccolo Martino nei suoi confronti:

*Armand*: Non credo di stargli tanto simpatico, e sai perché? Credo sia geloso. Martino si è molto affezionato a te e, in un certo senso, mi vede come un rivale.
------------​

Riguardo all'uso del verbo *stare *nella frase «*Non credo di stargli tanto simpatico*.»,

Si potrebbe usare anche il verbo *essere *(al posto di *stare*) senza alterare il significato? * Non credo di* *essergli tanto simpatico?*

Se la risposta a questa domanda è no, qual è la differenza tra

(a) Non credo di *star*gli tanto simpatico e

(b) Non credo di *esser*gli tanto simpatico?

Pongo la domanda perché non vorrei ascrivere all'italiano differenze tra _stare _ed _essere _che sono valide in spagnolo.

_Ringrazio come sempre chi avrà_ _la pazienza di aiutarmi_


----------



## marco.cur

In questo caso _stargli_ ed _essergli_ sono intercambiabili.

Nota: 


> Riguardo l'uso del verbo stare


Riguardo* all'*uso ...


----------



## zipp404

*Grazie!*


----------



## francisgranada

marco.cur said:


> In questo caso _stargli_ ed _essergli_ sono intercambiabili.


Perché? .... 

E' una domanda alquanto "stupida", lo so, comunque mi piacerebbe capire la logica (se c'è ....) dell'uso del verbo _stare _nei casi come questo ....


----------



## Starless74

Cito da Treccani - stare:
*7.* In molti casi ha lo stesso significato e la stessa funzione di _essere_ (a cui nell’uso di alcune regioni si sostituisce anche in frasi dove la tradizionale norma linguistica esigerebbe soltanto _*essere*_, come per es. nelle espressioni _stare simpatico_, _stare antipatico_ e simili)​


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> nell’uso di alcune regioni


  
Infatti al mio orecchio 'settentrionale' quest'uso suona tipico del Centro-Sud d'Italia.  Io non direi mai _Tizio mi sta simpatico_, ma solo ..._mi è simpatico._


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Infatti al mio orecchio 'settentrionale' quest'uso suona tipico del Centro-Sud d'Italia. Io non direi mai _Tizio mi sta simpatico_, ma solo ..._mi è simpatico._


----------



## ohbice

A me invece piace assai imbastardire la mia lingua lombarda (qualcuno direbbe "sciacquare i panni nel Volturno" ).
Quindi a volte uso *stare* per *essere*.


----------



## JeiiMelaR

Ciao @zipp404 ! Attento al verbo: è "scrivere" non "ascrivere"


----------



## zipp404

JeiiMelaR said:


> Ciao @zipp404 ! Attento al verbo: è "scrivere" non "ascrivere"



Ciao, JeiiMelaR

*Grazie!*

Non so se l'uso del verbo _ascrivere _sia comune in Italia (lo è in inglese ), ma l'ho usato nel senso di _attribuire_.

Dal Treccani:
ascrivere *2.* Attribuire: _a_. _a merito_, _a lode_, _a biasimo a qualcuno_ o _di qualcuno_ (con pronome pers.: _devo ascriverti a lode_, o più comunem. _devo ascrivere a tua lode_); _non so a quale causa a_. _questo improvviso cambiamento_.

Forse avrei dovuto usare _attribuire _invece di _ascrivere _nella mia frase al numero1_?_


----------



## ohbice

*Affibbiare*? di certo non *scrivere *;-)

(Ma stiamo deviando assai dal topic...).


----------



## JeiiMelaR

zipp404 said:


> Ciao, JeiiMelaR
> 
> *Grazie!*
> 
> Non so se l'uso del verbo _ascrivere _sia comune in Italia (lo è in inglese ), ma l'ho usato nel senso di _attribuire_.
> 
> Dal Treccani:
> ascrivere *2.* Attribuire: _a_. _a merito_, _a lode_, _a biasimo a qualcuno_ o _di qualcuno_ (con pronome pers.: _devo ascriverti a lode_, o più comunem. _devo ascrivere a tua lode_); _non so a quale causa a_. _questo improvviso cambiamento_.
> 
> Forse avrei usato il verbo _attribuire _invece del verbo _ascrivere _nella frase al numero 1 di cui sopra che cito di nuovo*?*
> 
> 
> Pongo la domanda perché non vorrei _*ascrivere *_all'italiano differenze tra _stare _ed _essere _che sono valide in spagnolo.
> Pongo la domanda perché non vorrei _*attribuire *_all'italiano differenze tra _stare _ed _essere _che sono valide in spagnolo.


OOOOOOOO Sorry! Chiedo scusa ho riletto più volte e tutte le volte in maniera sbagliata! Giustissimo!


----------



## Olaszinhok

Come capita spesso si sta facendo un po' di confusione: *stare simpatico *è del tutto equivalente ad * essere simpatico: *ambedue le forme sono corrette! La definizione del Treccani a me non piace, anche perché contraddittoria… Non siamo certo di fronte a costruzioni del tipo _sto felice_per_ sono felice: _queste sì tipicamente meridionali, comunque non della Sicilia, ad esempio.
Per quel che vale, io uso entrambe le forme e le avverto perfettamente legittime.


----------



## zipp404

ohbice said:


> *Affibbiare*? di certo non *scrivere *;-)
> 
> (Ma stiamo deviando assai dal topic...).



Ciao, Ohbice

Scusa, non capisco cosa intendi dire.  Affibbiare significa dare, assestare nel senso di _affibbiare un pugno, un ceffone a qualcuno_.  Ma vedo che nel WRF significa anche _attrubuire_.


----------



## ohbice

Divagavo, giusto per confonderti le idee ;-)
Ma ora basta ot.


----------



## zipp404

Vorrei porvi la mia domanda al numero 10 di cui sopra, e cioè:

Forse avrei usato _attribuire _invece di _ascrivere _nella mia frase al numero 1 di cui sopra che cito di nuovo, in altre parole, va bene l'uso di _ascrivere_?


Pongo la domanda perché non vorrei _*ascrivere *_all'italiano differenze tra _stare _ed _essere _che sono valide in spagnolo.
Pongo la domanda perché non vorrei _*attribuire *_all'italiano differenze tra _stare _ed _essere _che sono valide in spagnolo.

Non so se l'uso del verbo _ascrivere _sia comune in Italia (lo è in inglese ), ma l'ho usato nel senso di _attribuire_.

Dal Treccani:
ascrivere *2.* Attribuire: _a_. _a merito_, _a lode_, _a biasimo a qualcuno_ o _di qualcuno_ (con pronome pers.: _devo ascriverti a lode_, o più comunem. _devo ascrivere a tua lode_); _non so a quale causa a_. _questo improvviso cambiamento_.

Dovete scusarmi, non sono mai vissuto in Italia, l'italiano l'ho imparato da autodidatta studiando libri di grammatica e leggendo romanzi. Parlo italiano con gli amici italiani all’università, e mi dicono che lo parlo e lo pronuncio benissimo, ma per quanto riguarda il fatto se una parola sia comune o meno, non saprei dire.

Ringrazio come sempre a chi saprà aiutarmi


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Per quel che vale, io uso entrambe le forme e le avverto perfettamente legittime.


Appunto, l'amico Olaszinhok è/sta nell'Italia centrale 



zipp404 said:


> Non so se l'uso del verbo _ascrivere _sia comune in Italia


Il verbo ascrivere (=attribuire) è usato nello stile letterario e in quello burocratico (_gli venne ascritta la colpa/ venne ascritto a sua colpa..._).


----------



## zipp404

*Grazie*!


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Appunto, l'amico Olaszinhok è/sta nell'Italia centrale


Nonostante ciò, parlo un italiano decisamente standard, anche con pochissimo accento… Difficilmente riconoscono la mia provenienza


----------



## bearded

Ah, i regionalismi (in questo caso uno blando) si nascondono a volte nelle pieghe dell'inconscio.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Passano gli anni ma i dubbi restano e anche qualche pregiudizio erroneo. Suvvia, si dice *pure* a Firenze! 

Mi stai simpatico


----------

